# critique large pony hunter prospect



## ponygirl813 (Dec 8, 2011)

im looking for a new project pony hunter. tell me what you think about this pony's confo.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I think that is one good lookin pony!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

nice pony. long in the back, a tad downhill, and an upright shoulder with a very open angle to it. otherwise i like her (it is a mare isn't it?)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huntrjumprjenn (Jul 26, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Very cute!!!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice looking pony. Well balanced, strong shoulder, good hind. REally nice horse.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Very very cute!! Could Definitely see him in the arena 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

